# What type of Plastic Welder



## nemo (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm in the proceess of building a Walthers Roundhouse using TENAX-7R to put my parts together. The parts are not bonding together. What other type of plastic weld do you recommend that works for you?


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

I saw your other post back in November about painting. Have you painted this plastic then trying to glue? If so it won't glue. You have to have plastic to plastic in order for the chemical reaction to the plastic starts the weld. I have used this for many years & have never had any plastic it won't weld.


----------

